# Move to dubai with teenager



## srico (May 7, 2012)

I hope somebody can give me some much needed advice. I am considering a move from the uk to Dubai with my husband and 15 yr old son. My main concern is that I would be taking my son away from the friends and activities that he loves. He is a very keen sportsmen, particularly in rugby. Is there a good rugby club for juniors that plays to a high standard in Dubai and are they looking for new players? He also enjoys boxing so we would be looking for a boxing gym too. What is life like for teenagers in Dubai?
I am a teacher and would be looking for work in a primary school and my husband would be looking for work in the security field- are there many opportunities in these areas? We wouldn't be looking to move until after July next year so have plenty of time to prepare, but I would be very grateful for any advice given.


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Hi, I am also looking to move but sometime this year and have a 15 year old son who is into rugby, my husband is out in Dubai now sorting things out. If I can find out more info for the kids I will definitely let you know but any more advice would be grateful.


----------



## ByronSKraemer (Mar 23, 2011)

Rugby in Dubai for kids is improving all the time. They have a national team that play in the Asian cup which is always a great experience. Your kids will get to travel to all over if they get in the team. If they are good enough nothing stops them from playing in the men's league as well when they reach 16/17. I was in school here and did that. I also managed to get a scholarship to the sharks academy in south Africa after playing here so nothing stops you from furthering your career after playing in Dubai. Unfortunately due to injury probs I had to stop and I'm now back here. It's a great place to be brought up.


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the insight, my son plays league and I think it's mainly union in Dubai but he is just keen to play sports. I hope he settles in and make friends, thanks again.


----------



## srico (May 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the reply. That sounds really promising!


----------



## MissJ (Jul 17, 2010)

There are a few good rugby clubs, as my son currently plays for Dubai Exiles based at the Rugby Sevens ground and there are a few other like Arabian Knights based in Arabian ranches? The teams compete in a league and have regular games in Dubai and other parts of the Emirates.


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks MissJ, appreciate the info, hopefully look into that soon


----------

